# What does AutoZone sell that is needed by BMWs?



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I have an AutoZone gift card. I can't think of anything to buy.

Before AutoZone had wipers, useful when BMWs used regular wipers. They also had Mobil 1 0W-40 BMW LL-01 but it's no longer BMW LL-01 because, according to Mobil, the BMW testing requirements changed (or there's a different formulation). Power steering fluid is no longer needed in newer BMWs with electric power steering. I used to use common wax but now use a Malm's Carnauba Wax that I buy online.

What does AutoZone have that BMWs use?

All I can think of is maybe a battery, which I don't need now. Maybe windshield washer fluid, which I don't need now. Maybe a clay bar (that's it!!!!)


----------



## Ziggy328xi (Sep 27, 2018)

not a whole lot lol, chemicals/oil/air/cabin filters maybe?


----------



## jfs356 (Oct 14, 2010)

Light bulbs, fuses, cleaning gear, maybe some oil...


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

That***8217;s where I buy DEF.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

One option can be a 49AGM battery, another can be Techron fuel system cleaner.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

Mobil1 0w40 is still good oil. Just buy that.


----------

